# sunflower butter



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, I want to pick the brains of the seasoned soapmakers. I love to get fragrance oils from Oregon Trails. They have some really nice stuff. Was looking at their site today, and noticed some avacado butter which I have been wanting to try, and came across some sunflower butter. 

How would you use this in soapmaking. I know the wally mart recipe calls for sunflower oil (which I have yet to find in wally world) but am thinking since this is butter form, that it would be used in place of parts of the solid fats, like shea, coconut etc?

:help what do you think?

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Na, sadly it isn't that simple. It's like soybean oil and Crisco. Crisco is nothing but hydrogenated (chemically altered to make soybean oil into a solid so there is a much longer shelf life). So sunflower butter would be hydrogenated sunflower oil, same with avocado and aloe vera. It does help it when you want to use it in leave on products, but it makes no difference in soap, other than label appeal of course.

And since it doesn't alter the olenic or neonic acids in it or the sap value, it does not help with hardness, lather etc...more so or less than the oil already does. So adding hydrogenated oils to your soap is not the same as adding butters like lard, shea, tallow etc... Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

ok, so some day when I can buy stuff again :biggrin and I get some avacodo butter or sunflower butter, I'll just use a tiny bit.....for label appeal. :biggrin

so you are saying it is better in products like lip balm, lotion, scrubs......lotion bars?

Thanks

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, it is fine, in fact using shealoe butter is wonderful label appeal and it is a wonderful grain free product. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, Sheryl--the "secret ingredient" in the Walmart Recipe is that you have to go to KROGER


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

> Yeah, Sheryl--the "secret ingredient" in the Walmart Recipe is that you have to go to KROGER


 :rofl :rofl :rofl

I should have known!

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright alright Tom When I started doing soap classes and made that recipe up, everything was at Walmart including molds.....then they stopped carrying lye, then we found the Martha Stewart drawer liner 'molds' at Kmart, an then they stopped carrying sunflower oil and we go to Kroger....so it doesn't quite live up to it's name now


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

So it's the wally world, via kaput karmart, via kroger soap reicpe, :laughcry :laughcry :laughcry

Sheryl


----------

